# DTM Acrylic Over Oil / Fast Drying Oil - Options - Alternative



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Guys heres the situation, i am do the interior repaint on an occupied building where the stair cases and railings need to be repainted. I need something fast drying. I believe the previous coat was an oil based finish.



Can i use DTM Acrylic over oil? 

or is there a fast drying oil?

odor is also a big issue..


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Here in Virginia we use a lot of Davis DTM. It was formulated originally to recoat rail cars. It's resins do a great job bonding to old oil finishes with minimal prep and it's also very low odor. It may not be available in your area though since Davis is a small regional company here in Lynchburg, VA. We sell a lot of it to the county school system who are coating old oil and epoxy coated block walls. They wash the walls and paint with the DTM with no adhesion issues. They have also tried Ben Moore, SW, and Sampson DTM products that claimed they would work just as well and every one of them has had adhesion issues. So far the Davis has been the best one for the job. 

If you can't get a hold of it, you may be better off to use a fast drying oil primer like Zinsser Coverstain and then recoat with DTM. Make the transition now since oil is being priced off the market.


----------



## faux1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Coronado's Rust Scat high gloss latex enamel is not only a fast dry, but has fantastic adhesion ability going directly over oil finishes. It also comes in a semi. I swear by it. Set up time is very quick with the product. Can be a disadvantage if your rolling certain types of doors but you just have to know how to manipulate the product when applying it. Based on what you are doing, the Rust Scat seems to be a perfect fit.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Advance sticks to oil ,it's an oil when dry but waterbased, dries to touch in an hour, but you can't walk on that product, sherwin has one too , never used it yet. Best for one coat as 2nd coat is after 10 hours


----------

